
The Panama Papers - throwaway323929
https://panamapapers.icij.org/
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Panama%20Papers&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Panama%20Papers&sort=byPopularity&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
coderdude
HN should just let you post under Anonymous Coward. It would save so many
people the trouble.

~~~
c3534l
You don't want this becoming 4chan. Anonymous posting might not be the best
idea.

~~~
krapp
There's little practical difference between anonymous accounts and
pseudonymous accounts in cases like this.

~~~
c3534l
There's an increased cost (the time and effort required to make such a post)
which deters it's casual use.

~~~
krapp
You're right, but that increased cost is minimal, and one many people seem
willing to pay. I've seen green troll accounts pop up like weeds in many
controversial threads. They're easy to spot because most of the time the
usernames are thematically linked to the persona or the thread they're created
for. Casual use doesn't seem to be deterred.

~~~
c3534l
Trolls exist, but hacker news is no 4chan. I think it's enough of a deterrent
to keep atmosphere generally constructive, while not eliminating all low-
quality posts.

~~~
b238sdfsa4912
You're merely deluding yourself into thinking that some stupid voting system
can eliminate low-quality posts. Using it to give higher voted posts more
visibility is okay but thinking that these magic points are representative of
quality is a stretch.

~~~
c3534l
As counter-evidence, I point out that neither reddit nor hackernews is
anywhere near as bad as 4chan.

------
srikar
I had submitted the same URL to HN on Sunday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11417196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11417196)

~~~
stephentmcm
Dead link... someone cleaning up for you?

------
nness
I wonder what the original leak looks like... Whether it would be as mineable
as the Ashley Maddison leak, or whether you'd have to burrow down into each
and investigate manually.

------
ernestbro
It's suspicious that North America is missing from this leak. Interesting
timing given the election.

~~~
ashitlerferad
[https://twitter.com/mathewi/status/716771686482202625](https://twitter.com/mathewi/status/716771686482202625)

